# Question about immigrating to Canada



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

In canada immigration it shows eligility for PR as 67 points. I see another category for 1200 points. Can someone clarify whkch I should for applying PR in Canada


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

divyarenga said:


> In canada immigration it shows eligibility for PR as 67 points. I see another category for 1200 points. Can someone clarify which I should for applying PR in Canada


The first is your Federal Skilled Worker score.... a general eligibility score which tells whether you can be in the Express Entry pool or not.

The other score is CSR score which determines whether your receive an invitation to apply for a PR or not.

Try googling these terms and this will be your starting point


----------



## Sukhwinder_Singh (Jul 24, 2017)

*Immigrating to Canada*

If you have CSR more than 800 then you can apply at the base of skilled visa. Explore more about this you will found many things.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

Can someone clarify how long it takes to get PR card after landing in Canada. I heard it takes 2 months. Please update whether we might get it earlier than this.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

divyarenga said:


> Can someone clarify how long it takes to get PR card after landing in Canada. I heard it takes 2 months. Please update whether we might get it earlier than this.


Does IRCC send you the card by mail to your Canadian address or do you have to show up in person to receive it?


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

I have 331 points and in pool from 11 months. It's going to be expired next month. I think it's useless to enter into pool again with these points because of the trend which is going on. I have a query, for PNP program, what is the process? It's a different EOI compared to FSW or it comes under the same. How to approach a particular state for the nomination? Or they only pick a candidate from pool with highest points and send invitation to apply for that particular state? Please help to clarify on the above so that I can decide on what to do.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

adimulamg said:


> I have a query, for PNP program, what is the process?


Did yuo try looking up the info?





> How to approach a particular state for the nomination? Or they only pick a candidate from pool with highest points and send invitation to apply for that particular state?



There are no states in Canada. We have provinces in Canada, not states. Why are you trying to emigrate to a country when you don't know the most basic information about it? Shouldn't you learn as much as possible about a country that you are thinking of moving to?


----------

